# Ciaoo!!



## Fra1899 (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao ragazzi!!! Io ero gia presente nel forum ma ho rifatto l'account per cui mi ripresento..
Mi chiamo Francesca, ho 18 anni e abito in Brianza..rossonera dalla nascita, dipendente dal diavolo!!!


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2013)

Benvenuta


bel avatar


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Benvenuta e ti presenti anche con un bell'avatar....


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2013)

Ciao benvenuta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2013)

Andrè e Bibì da ban


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

Benvenuta.


----------



## smallball (12 Marzo 2013)

benvenuta!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2013)

Benvenuta Francesca 

I maialotti pure su MW  scherzo


----------



## Hammer (12 Marzo 2013)

Benvenuta


----------



## Fra1899 (13 Marzo 2013)

Grazie mille a tutti!
Era solo un avatar momentaneo, lo cambio subito onde evitare inutili "scandali"..


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Fra1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie mille a tutti!
> Era solo un avatar momentaneo, lo cambio subito onde evitare inutili "scandali"..



Erano semplici battute,don't worry.


----------

